# Helping YOU get your site or Rabbitry out there



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Jun 5, 2010)

Would you like us to add your rabbitry added to our rabbitry site?

This is all I need from you:
Rabbitry Name:
Your Name: (at least a first name so folks know who to contact)
E-mail:
City/State (Country/Provence or whatever it's called)
Website Address: (if ya have one)
Breeds and Colors you breed:
Do you have a banner that you want me to add?

If you don't want to post it here, by all means send me a PM or E-mail me at [email protected]

And I'll be more then happy to add them to my site ^_^
http://desertstarsrabbitry.webs.com/
(My site is still new and being worked on)


----------



## Silver Star Rabbitry (Jun 6, 2010)

Would you add me to it?

Rabbitry Name: Silver Star Rabbitry
Name: Emily
Email Address: [email protected]
Location: North Louisiana
Website Address: http://silverstarsilvermartens.webs.com/
Breeds and Varieties: I raise Black and Blue Silver Martens (I would like to get into the Chocolates and Sables too though ) 

Thanks!
Would you like to be added to my website and rabbitry directory site?

Emily

Silver Star Rabbitry Â 
Raising and Showing Quality Silver Marten Rabbits in North Louisiana.

http://silverstarsilvermartens.webs.com/
http://silverstarrabbitry.blogspot.com/

[email protected]


----------



## RabbitLover94 (Jun 6, 2010)

Rabbitry Name: Waggin' Tails Ranch
Your Name: Melani Fletcher
E-mail: [email protected]oo.com
City/State (Country/Provence or whatever it's called): Weldon/CA
Website Address: http://www.waggintailranch.webs.com/
Breeds and Colors you breed: Jersey Woolies in Shaded and Tan Pattern
Do you have a banner that you want me to add? Nope

Thanks!! =D


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Jun 6, 2010)

*Silver Star Rabbitry wrote: *


> Would you add me to it?
> Would you like to be added to my website and rabbitry directory site?


You've been added ^_^
(same for you Melina)

Would you please add me to yours Emily?
I'm in AZ
I breed Flemish Giants, Velveteen Lop and Dutch
http://desertstarsrabbitry.webs.com/

Thanks ^__^


----------



## Karlie (Jun 6, 2010)

I can add you to my site as well. Thanks!

Rabbitry Name: On the Brightside Rabbitry
Your Name: Kalrie Ries
E-mail: [email protected]
City/State: Scottsburg, Indiana
Website Address: www.onthebrightsiderabbitry.webs.com
Breeds and Colors you breed: Paliminos & English Spots, others occasionaly.


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm adding you to mine 
Rabbitry Name: Silver Birch Rabbitry
Your Name: Jacklynn Deyle
E-mail: [email protected]
City/State: Alvinston, Ontario, Canada
Website Address: http://www.silverbirchrabbitry.webs.com
Breeds and Colors you breed: Mini Lops & I also have Peruvian cavies, in the future I will have a trio of Cali's
Do you have a banner that you want me to add? http://silverbirchrabbitry.webs.com/SilverBirchsig.png

Thank you !


----------



## iluvdutchrabbbits90 (Jun 6, 2010)

Rabbitry Name: Shady Woods Rabitry
Your Name: Rachel [email protected]
City/State Ohio
Website Address:http://petercottontailsdutchrabbits.webs.com/ 
Breeds and Colors you breed: Dutch black&chocolate lionheads tons of colors. And i have a pair of english angoras.


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Jun 6, 2010)

Great! Adding everyone to my site now ^_^

And thank you to those that are adding me, I appreciate it!


----------



## ~*Midnight Moon*~ (Jun 7, 2010)

This is all I need from you:
Rabbitry Name: Garza's Rabbitry
Your Name: Desirae Garza
E-mail: [email protected]
City/State: Cloquet, MN
Website Address: http://garzasrabbitry.webs.com/
Breeds and Colors you breed: Harlequins(Japanese: Blacks and Chocolates. Magpies: Blacks and Chocolates.) Silver Martens: Blacks, Chocolates, Albinos and Flemish Giants: Light Grey



Banner: http://i165.photobucket.com/albums/u47/Mustang34_album/GarzasRabbitry-2.png


----------



## Sarah93 (Jun 7, 2010)

Rattiemattierattery,

This would be great for when I start breeding 
It wont be until around Christmas...and I only have two lionhead bunnies, might get another doe.
So it will be a very small rabbitry, but I do plan on making a website and stuff .
So if I could have your email that'd be great 
or I can just contact you on here later...
lol


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 7, 2010)

Rabbitry Name:* Evie's Tulip Rabbitry*
Your Name: *Misty Rohrer*
E-mail: *[email protected]*
City/State *Coldwater, Michigan*
Website Address: *http://eviestulipsrabbitry.webs.com/*
Breeds and Colors you breed: *Jersey Woolies, LionHeads*
Do you have a banner that you want me to add? *Nope*

*I can add you guy on my links too, That will help. *:biggrin2:


----------



## Tessie (Jun 7, 2010)

I think your site is great I can tell you are working on it because it doesn't show food no-no's and helping others you are great.


----------



## CoolWaterRabbitry (Jun 7, 2010)

I think this is a nice idea and I'm going to be adding one to my site as well. 


Rabbitry Name: Cool Water Rabbitry
Your Name: Jennifer and Joshua
E-mail: [email protected]
City/State: Fowlerville, MI
Website Address: www.coolwaterrabbitry.com
Breeds and Colors you breed: Dwarf Hotots (Black Banded) and Havanas (Solid and Broken Chocolate)
Do you have a banner that you want me to add? Nope


I can add yours along with anyone elses.  Thanks!


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Jun 7, 2010)

*Tessie wrote: *


> I think your site is great I can tell you are working on it because it doesn't show food no-no's and helping others you are great.


lol thanks yeah it's work in progress I have like 5 other sites I maintain too though >_<


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Jun 7, 2010)

*Sarah93 wrote: *


> Rattiemattierattery,
> 
> This would be great for when I start breeding
> It wont be until around Christmas...and I only have two lionhead bunnies, might get another doe.
> ...


Contact me here or at [email protected]
^__^


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks every one and you're most welcome ^____^

I'm adding every one on the site now. I try just to add every one once a day that way I am not working on it every 5minutes ^__^
But don't worry everyone will get on! :big wink:


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jun 7, 2010)

Rabbitry Name: *Blue Camas Rabbitry*
Your Name: *Emily & Amanda R.*
E-mail: *[email protected]*
City/State *Thurston County, Washington *
Website Address: *www.bluecamasrabbitry.weebly.com *
Breeds and Colors you breed: *Specializing in Ruby-Eyed-White Mini Rex*
Do you have a banner that you want me to add? *I have a banner, but it's okay, you don't have to add it.  *

Thanks! I'll try and get some links from here up on my website as well.  

Emily


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Jun 10, 2010)

:big wink:


----------



## Silver Star Rabbitry (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for adding me!
I will try to add every one that has posted on here to my directory. 

Emily

Silver Star Rabbitry 
Raising and Showing Quality Silver Marten Rabbits in North Louisiana.

http://silverstarsilvermartens.webs.com/
http://silverstarrabbitry.blogspot.com/

[email protected]


----------



## Erins Rabbits (Jun 10, 2010)

Rabbitry Name: Meadow View Rabbitry
Your Name: Erin 
E-mail: [email protected]
City/State: Show Low, AZ
Website Address: http://meadow-view-rabbitry.webs.com/
Breeds and Colors you breed: Quality Himalayans in all four colors and English Spots.
Do you have a banner that you want me to add? Nope.


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey Everyone, Sorry I had a computer Virus, Things are getting back on track, so I should be able to publish the list soon with all ya'll on it ^_^

Oh and Thank you to anyone that adds me ^_^


----------



## Inle_Rabbitry (Jun 15, 2010)

Rabbitry Name: Inle Rabbitry
Your Name: Jen
E-mail: [email protected]
City/State: Denver, Co
Website Address: www.inlerabbitry.webs.com
Breeds and Colors you breed: Mini Rex in black, castor, red, chocolate, harlequin, himalayan, lynx, blue, chinchilla, tortoise, siamese sable, sable point, black tan, silver marten, tri, broken, and blue-eyed white


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Jun 15, 2010)

Alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll caught up ^_^


----------



## Jaded (Jun 15, 2010)

Thank You!


----------



## kirstin (Sep 13, 2010)

Rabbitry Name: Tail of Two Bunnies Rabbitry
Your Name: Kirstin
E-mail: [email protected]
City/State Elizabeth, Colorado
Website Address: http://tailoftwobunniesrabbitry.yolasite.com 
I breed BEW and Tort. Hollands 

Thank you ^^


----------

